

Learn to Let Go: How Success Killed Duke Nukem - arpit
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/fail_duke_nukem/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1008624> <\- Most comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1009692>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1009540>

The duplication detector I suggested earlier would've caught this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

------
mattm
Article on one page -
<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/fail_duke_nukem/all/1>

"Yet the truth is, Broussard’s financial freedom had cut him off from all
discipline. He could delay making the tough calls, seemingly forever."

Interesting how unlimited time and money, combined with previous success can
be a curse.

